# Queen rearing book, the best



## Chris L (Mar 19, 2003)

WEll i would like to purchase a book on rasing queens. There are many books to choose from. What one do you all think is most useful and user friendly...I am new to queen raising but i want to do it next year
thanks
chris


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I got a video from www.beeworks.com that was very helpful, but you also need to buy a good book. I've read a couple and I'm still trying to understand all of the principles in some of the methods.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Chris,

Contemporary queenrearing by Laidlaw is a good book and one of the better ones. Will post a few of my favorite ones tommorrow for you.

Clay


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Ok. Here's two more good queen rearing books.

Queenrearing Simplified by Jay Smith

Queenrearing by Snelgrove


Clay


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

Snelgrove is excellent. I haven't read Jay Smith's book but many people recommend it.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Chris: Brandon has the book The hive & honeybee. down in the for sale exchange,good book.....


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Chris,

Well with Laidlaw, Snelgrove, and Jay Hastings you got the best to work with I think.

Good Luck!

Regards,

Dee


----------



## hi-vel (Apr 11, 2003)

If you don't already know it, go to 
www.abebooks.com 

This is a website used by Mom & Pop's bookstores (US, UK, Australia primarily) and is a GREAT source for used (cheap) books.

You will need to sharpen your "searching" skills to get valid results. Good luck, I'll look forward to receiving your commissions...;-0 (kidding).


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey clayton where can I get queenrearing by Snelgrove. thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just bought one through ABEBooks mentioned above. It's used and quite expensive. There were quite a few copies for sale. I think the one I got is in the UK.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi,

Its out of print. But I got my copy from barnes & nobles used and rare books section on there web page. There isn't always a copy available but they turn up all the time so if there isn't one today just keep checking(they have 100's and 100's of beekeeping books). Jay Smith's book is good too and if you can get a copy get it as its much harder to find.

Clay


----------

